# rouquin, rouquine (connotation)



## fightxsong

Bonjour à tous,
Anglophone qui souhaite faire un jeu de mots sur un personnage, soit changer son nom de "Larousse" à "Larouquine". Je sais que littéralement "rousse" et "rouquine" vont dire la même chose mais y-a-t-il une différence de connotation?

Une fois mon ami m'a dit qu'il imagine "rouquine" comme un mot-valise de "rousse" et "coquine".


----------



## Donaldos

fightxsong said:


> Une fois mon ami m'a dit qu'il imagine "rouquine" comme un mot-valise de "rousse" et "coquine".



Chacun ses fantasmes... 

_rouquin_ est un terme plus familier que _roux_ mais le niveau de langue est la seule nuance qui distingue à mes yeux les deux termes.

Pour l'origine du mot et sa formation :



> Mot des parlers du nord de la France, formé de roux et du suff. dimin. -quin (empr. au néerl. -ken) ou plus vraisemblablement du pic. quin « chien ».



(TLFi)


----------



## héé

Vous pourriez faire le jeu de mot avec "Larouge", et je passe toutes les dénominations avec "carotte" (poil-de-carotte p.ex)

mais ai-je bien compris votre démarche ?

Il y a bien une Axelle Red... une rouquine qui s'appelait Axelle au début...


----------



## Larossa

Je suis en train d'ecrire ma thèse sur les roux parce que je suis rousse! 
J'ai envie de savoir ce que vous pensez du mot Rouquin et si vous savez quelque chose de plus sur le sujet dites moi s'il vous plait!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Jorōgumo

C'est familier, mais pas péjoratif. Bien sûr, cela dépend du contexte (_Oh ! la belle rouquine !_, par opposition à _Wesh ! qu'est-ce que tu me veux, le rouquin ?_). Le TLFi t'aidera sûrement.


> *I. −*_Adj., fam.__Synon. roux.
> *A.* − [En parlant du système pileux d'une pers.] De couleur rousse. Tout ce qu'il avait d'elle, c'étaient les reflets rouquins dans les cheveux, et ses yeux d'or (Triolet,Prem. accroc, 1945, p. 100). Le majordome, à tignasse rouquine (...) interpella sans préambule le soûlard (Arnoux,Zulma, 1960, p. 253).
> *B.* − [En parlant d'une pers.] Qui a les cheveux roux. Un marinier rouquin comm' l'ambre (Lorrain,Âmes automne, 1898, p. 102).Elle était toute rouquine, ma sœur, et les organisatrices de la fête ne pouvaient tout de même pas mettre une petite rouquine dans leurs voitures à fleurs (Triolet,Prem. accroc, 1945, p. 288).
> − Empl. subst. Personne rousse. Grand rouquin. Les brunes (...) ça vaut mieux que les blondes (...) et surtout que ces sales rouquines, avec lesquelles il n'y a pas de milieu: tout bon ou tout mauvais (Courteline,Linottes, 1912, V, p. 72).Elle détestait les roux, et ce brun-là avait un aspect de rouquin (Martin du G.,Thib., Belle sais., 1923, p. 846).V.mûri II A ex. de Roy; supra ex. de Triolet._


----------



## Larossa

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gravos

C'est vrai qu'historiquement ce n'est pas forcément péjoratif, mais dans le langage courant actuel, je pense que c'est plus péjoratif qu'autre chose, et différent entre le masculin et le féminin.
Voici mon sentiment sur le langage usuel : "Rouquin" est pour moi quasiment toujours péjoratif, alors que "Rouquine" peut être les deux. 
Exemples:
"Oh la jolie petite rouquine" est positif, mais on entendrait pas "le beau petit rouquin" mais plutôt "le beau roux"

Ca reste peut-être très personnel comme impression, que personne n'hésite à me contredire si pas d'accord... après de toute façon quand je parle je dis "une jolie rousse" !


----------



## Micia93

"rouquin" "rouquine" restent pour moi péjoratifs tous les deux 
il existe un adjectif "roux" "rousse", alors pourquoi le changer? C'est du reste la seule couleur de cheveux à laquelle on ait rajouté une connotation (car mal vue depuis de des lustres, mais plus maintenant heureusement) : en effet, quid de brun (e), blond (e) ou châtain ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour moi, "rouquin" utilisé comme substantif n'est pas nécessairement péjoratif, alors que comme adjectif, il l'est très souvent. Il faut en effet noter que le substantif "roux" désigne la couleur ou est un terme culinaire, et n'entre donc pas directement en compétition avec le substantif "rouquin" pour indiquer une personne à la chevelure rousse. Par ailleurs l'ambiguïté du terme est bien connue, car il est rare qu'il ne soit pas précisé par un adjectif.


----------



## tilt

Je n'ai jamais trouvé _rouquin(e) _péjoratif, pour ma part, sauf si bien sûr le contexte sous-entend que les rouquin(e)s seraient affublé(e)s de quelque tare inhérente à leur couleur de poil. Un peu comme _blonde_, qui en soit n'a rien d’infamant, mais peut être utilisé pour signifier la bêtise de la personne visée.


----------



## Micia93

comme quoi tout est subjectif, mais apparemment, je suis la seule à trouver les 2 (rouquin/rouquine) péjoratifs


----------



## snarkhunter

_(... Il y a une célèbre enquête de Sherlock Holmes sur le sujet !)_

Sans être "explicitement péjoratif", je dirais tout de même qu'il y a une connotation légèrement irrespectueuse dans le terme. Je pense que c'est d'ailleurs la seule couleur de cheveux qui possède un adjectif dérivé de cette nature.


----------



## Micia93

C'est ce je disais plus haut! (poste 5)


----------



## Jorōgumo

À la base, le _rouquin _est une nuance du roux... Une couleur ne peut originellement pas être imprégnée d'une quelconque subjectivité dépréciative. Avec le temps et le changement de la société et de la mentalité des gens, elle a pris cette connotation péjorative. Cela peut aussi être le cas de roux (_Sale roux, va !_), vu que tout dépend du contexte.
Cette empreinte n'existe d'ailleurs que depuis très peu. Avant, c'était un compliment.


> _Tout ce qu'il avait d'elle, c'étaient les reflets rouquins dans les cheveux, et ses yeux d'or (Triolet,Prem. accroc, 1945, p. 100)._


----------



## Micia93

avant justement! je pense que la question posée concerne le mot tel qu'il est perçu _aujourd'hui_


----------



## Jorōgumo

Je sais, mais Larossa a énormément à dire sur le sujet pour bien étayer sa thèse. Parler de ce changement de nature peut être une bonne piste (dualité _avant ~ aujourd'hui_) !


----------



## Micia93

alors peut-on à ton avis mentionner une autre utilisation du *mot* "rouquin", à savoir le vin rouge? ("donne-moi donc un coup de rouquin", je concède que c'est argo et obsolète)


----------



## Jorōgumo

Oui, c'est intéressant de noter la polysémie de ce mot, qui n'est pas exclusivement péjoratif (comme dans l'exemple que tu viens de citer) !


----------



## Micia93

si ce n'est pas péjoratif, cela qualifie quand même un vin de mauvaise qualité, style "du gros rouge qui tâche" et pas un Chateau Laffite, on retrouve donc cette notion dégradante


----------



## Jorōgumo

Il est clair que l'on ne va pas commander, dans un grand restaurant de luxe, _un verre de rouquin_. On dira probablement _un verre de vin rouge_.
La connotation péjorative de ce mot ne vient pas uniquement des causes que l'on a citées. Elle vient aussi de l'idée que les gens en ont. On évite de l'utiliser avec des inconnus ou des personnes que l'on ne veut pas vexer principalement par peur (ou par ignorance) de leurs réactions. Vont-ils bien le prendre ? Probablement pas, vu qu'à force d'avoir véhiculé l'idée du caractère péjoratif du mot, il a fini par en prendre une empreinte encore plus indélébile. Je pense qu'il faudrait rétablir la neutralité d'antan de ce mot, mais c'est difficile de changer la façon de penser des gens.
Là, même si l'on dévie un peu du sujet d'origine, je pense que ces digressions pourront aider Larossa dans sa thèse.


----------



## Larossa

Merci beaucoup tout le monde c'est vraiment utile! J'ai vu que les français n'aiment pas trop les roux donc c'est un sujet très intéressant pour moi. Il semble que les Français n'aiment pas les rousses de plus qu'en Grande-Bretagne.


----------



## Maître Capello

En ce qui me concerne, il n'y a strictement rien de péjoratif dans _rouquin(e)_, que ce soit un substantif ou un adjectif.

_Et ô rouquine en fleur qui mis ton rose et blanc
Incendie ès mon cœur, plutôt noir, qui s’embrase
À ton étreinte, bras très frais, souple et dur flanc,
Et l’or mystérieux du vase pour l’extase._
(Verlaine)


----------



## Lacuzon

Maître Capello said:


> En ce qui me concerne, il n'y a strictement rien de péjoratif dans _rouquin(e)_, que ce soit un substantif ou un adjectif.


Pareillement  pour moi.


----------



## Gravos

Comme quoi les opinions sont très, mais alors très divergentes sur le sujet ! 
Je me dis qu'il faudrait avoir l'avis de roux pour savoir comment ils ressentent directement l'expression rouquin/rouquine. 



Larossa said:


> Merci beaucoup tout le monde c'est vraiment utile! J'ai vu que les français n'aiment pas trop les roux donc c'est un sujet très intéressant pour moi. Il semble que les Français n'aiment pas les rousses de plus qu'en Grande-Bretagne.



En fait, c'est malheureusement plutot vrai ce que tu dis... regarde ce lien intéressant qui replace le phénomène dans un contexte historique. Au tout début il y a aussi d'autres expressions usuelles et encore plus péjoratives indiquées (note aux modérateurs : comme ça je suis pas trop hors-sujet  )

http://journal-regards.com/2011/02/11/la-malheureuse-histoire-des-roux/

Alors que franchement une jolie rousse y a quand même rien de plus craquant, il suffit de jeter un oeil sur la photo de christina hendricks à la fin de l'article pour s'en rendre compte !!!


----------



## TitTornade

Dans mon quartier, il y a deux chats rouquins... Par ailleurs, ma barbe est rouquine... (Je suis un celte de Lorraine où paraît-il les rouquins sont plus nombreux qu'ailleurs en France   )
Je n'avais jamais vraiment pensé que "rouquin"/"rouquine" pouvaient être péjoratifs...
Mais dans la bouche de certains idiots de nombreux mots peuvent être péjoratifs...


----------



## Lacuzon

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que c'est d'ailleurs la seule couleur de cheveux qui possède un adjectif dérivé de cette nature.



Et que penses-tu de blondin/blondine ?


----------



## Micia93

Larossa said:


> J'ai vu que les français n'aiment pas trop les roux donc c'est un sujet très intéressant pour moi.



pourquoi dis-tu cela Larossa? la discussion actuelle ne porte que sur le *mot* "rouquin" que certains trouvent péjoratifs (dont moi) et d'autres pas. Mais les roux et les rousses ne sont pas incriminés!

edit : je dirais même que les rousses sont à l'honneur en ce moment! tous les top models se font teindre en roux!


----------



## maurits

Bonjour, je suis d'avis que rouquin est péjoratif, toute dénomination d'une personne l'est dès que l'on désigne une personne par un détail physique. Il ne faut pas se leurrer, ce sont des remarques qui engagent sur la pente dangereuse du harcèlement parceque la personne ne pourra rien y changer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donc, parce qu'ils désignent une particularité physique, tu considères que _blond_ et _brun_ sont également péjoratifs ?  Si on voulait des termes vraiment péjoratifs, on dirait _blondasse_ et _brunâtre_…


----------



## Chimel

snarkhunter said:


> Sans être "explicitement péjoratif", je dirais tout de même qu'il y a une connotation légèrement irrespectueuse dans le terme.


Si je peux ajouter ma voix à ce débat (intéressant), je dirais que, pour ma part, je me retrouve tout à fait dans ce commentaire de Snarkhunter.

_Rouquin_ n'est pas à proprement parler un synonyme de _roux_: s'il faut décrire quelqu'un en termes neutres, par exemple pour un avis de recherche, on dira qu'il est roux, qu'elle est rousse, qu'il/elle a les cheveux roux... Dès le moment où on utilise _rouquin_, c'est que l'on est dans un contexte où on s'autorise une certaine familiarité.

Je n'irais pas pour autant juqu'à parler de sens péjoratif, en tout cas pas nécessairement. Il peut aussi y avoir de la tendresse, de la taquinerie... dans l'utilisation de ce terme. Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'est jamais tout à fait neutre, à mon sens.


----------



## maurits

Maìtre, j'ai galèré, pour parfaire le français dans la région où il est usuel d'aborder les gens avec des termes entendus dans les Chti's, ça reste pour moi, Hollandais, cru, péjoratif , même si l'intonation est sympatique. 
V'la el Rouquin, ça marque peut-être à vie? 
Le contexte définira la frontière.


----------



## Lacuzon

Familier, oui, mais irrespecteux, je n'irais pas jusque-là. Si je dis que j'ai croisé une belle rouquine aux yeux verts, ce n'est certes pas neutre mais ce n'est pas irrespectueux pour autant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement de l'avis de Lacuzon.


----------



## snarkhunter

Lacuzon said:


> Si je dis que j'ai croisé une belle rouquine aux yeux verts, ce n'est certes pas neutre mais ce n'est pas irrespectueux pour autant.


Mais si tu dis "Eh, le rouquin _(... ou même "le rouquemoute")_, rapporte-nous donc une deuxième boutanche fissa !", en est-il de même ?!

Alors le contexte y fera pour beaucoup, je dirais...


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est exactement ce que je pense : comme beaucoup d'autres mots, le terme _rouquin_ n'est pas péjoratif en lui-même, mais il peut le devenir selon le contexte et la façon dont on l'emploie.


----------



## Gravos

snarkhunter said:


> Mais si tu dis "Eh, le rouquin _(... ou même "le rouquemoute")_, rapporte-nous donc une deuxième boutanche fissa !", en est-il de même ?!
> 
> Alors le contexte y fera pour beaucoup, je dirais...



Vos choix d'exemple montrent en tout cas que le masculin du mot est souvent plus négatif que son pendant féminin...


----------



## TitTornade

Lacuzon said:


> Et que penses-tu de blondin/blondine ?



Je dis plutôt un blondinet ou une blondinette, pour ma part 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello en #32 (je le disais déjà en #22) : "rouquin/e" peut être péjoratif dans la bouche de certains, selon le contexte...


----------

